# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Notos [Trader I, Traden, Transnordica, Bore Song, Abha]

## vinman

*Xθές με κατεύθυνση την Δραπετσώνα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82550

----------


## Stylianos

από μια βολτα μου στον Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας μερικές φωτο...

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα στον Ν.Μ.Δ.*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87652

----------


## Rocinante

01-05-10. ΝΜΔ.

P4010119.JPG

----------


## vinman

....ωραίος ο Roci...!!!
Βολτούλα με ''καρπούς'' σε πολλά θέματα... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Notos-Περιμένοντας σήμερα το πρωί τον πλοηγό
P7112566.jpg*

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΝΟΤΟΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 22/8/10 ΑΔΥΝΑΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΙΣΧΥΡΩΝ ΑΝΕΜΩΝ!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Notos εχθές το πρωΐ στο ΝΜΔ, ενώ γίνονται και κάποιες εργασίες αντικατάστασης λαμαρίνας στη πρύμη. 
Χαρισμένες σε vinman, Stylianos, rocinante, dokimakos21, lavriotis και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

NOTOS 01 10-12-2010.jpg

NOTOS 02 10-12-2010.jpg

NOTOS 03 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

EMENA ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ "ΜΠΛΕ ΚΟΥΣΤΟΥΜΙ" ΤΟΥ. ΤΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. 8)

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το θυμιθούμε τότε, ως Trader I στην Λεμεσό!

----------


## chiotis

Πολυ καλη....
Να και μια απο εμενα στις 22-12-2010 στο Λαυριο πανω απο το Αλκυωνη.(δυστιχως ο ηλιος ηταν απεναντι μου)..

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ας το θυμιθούμε τότε, ως Trader I στην Λεμεσό!


 TΩΡΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΩΜΑ

----------

